# Damage Barton Caravan Club site



## delboy0127 (Mar 3, 2009)

Hi everyone.

We have decided to visit North Devon for a 9 day break shortly.
Looked at various sites and decided in the end to book on at Damage Barton caravan club site. Is it correct to assume this is an A/S site, as it is run in conjunction with the C&Camping club.They only allow members of both clubs on the site

The booking system is different with his site not being able to book online and having to book direct with the site, which was no problem at all they were very helpful indeed.

Has anyone visited this site recently, are the facilitys up to the very good standard that we normally find on caravan club sites, and how do they allocate pitches.
We understand it can be quite windy at times, whcih are the more sheltered pitches?
Look forward to any useful info and places to visit.

Take care

Delboy


----------



## midlifecrisismil (Sep 27, 2009)

Hi Delboy

Dont know about this particular site and dont know what you mean by A/S but we have stayed on a C & CC CL site before we were members of the C & CC - they never bothered asking for our card or anything.

The CC sites we have stayed on have usually asked for our membership card.

Hope this helps.

Milly


----------



## delboy0127 (Mar 3, 2009)

HI Milly

By A/S I mean an Associated Site

Thanks for reply

Take care

Delboy


----------



## Jennifer (Mar 24, 2009)

Yes, I have stayed on this site. As it is an Associated Site, it has to come up to the standard of the Caravan Club requirements. In my opinion it is an excellant site, albeit it was the worst week weather wise that I think I have ever experienced whilst motorhoming, rain, rain and more rain. It is quite exposed. They have a shop, which is stocked with essentials, and there are some lovely walks around. It is a working farm, although of course the site is completely separate, but depending on what time of the year you visit, the farmer does trips around on a trailer attached to his tractof and very interesting that was. I am not sure about public transport if you need it, but if you are touring the area for nine days, you will obviously need some form of transport, it is not close enough for the beach to walk daily. Woollacombe is not too far away. They do have a web site so you can look for reviews. Ilfracombe is another favorite place to visit, as well as all the coastal inlets along that part of the coast. The nearest town would be Barnstaple.

Jenny


----------



## levoyden (Feb 25, 2008)

One of our favorite sites.
Never any noise, always very well kept, Mh dump point excellent.

We walk into woolacombe from the site, all down hill going and uuuppphill on the return. a very pleasant walk with a pub and cream tea room on route, all in all 10/10.

By the way we are CC members and C&CC members and we prefer the lower part of the site which is the C&CC part.

And yes it can be windy, but we have only once needed to retract the sat dish.
The shop sell some local produce, cream milk 

Dennis


----------



## CourtJester (Aug 26, 2009)

Damage Barton is a top site. Lovely walks down to the sea, or across the headland. Very well run with a useful shop on-site.

One of the best UK sites we've stayed at so far.

Bus Stop right outside the site entrance. 

Don't hesitate...


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

yes, lovely spot. 2 separate areas - CC have higher up the field, CCC are lower down - CCC have a much bigger area then CC. Super views out to sea.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Great site with great facilities, in a good area, particularly if you enjoy walking the coastline.

It CAN be windy but it is not normally a *"problem"* - not surprising as it is quite high above sea level and the Atlantic is just offshore! :lol:

You can see Lundy island from there and even South Wales - although the locals say that if you can see Wales it will be raining shortly and if you can't it probably already is  :lol:

Woolacombe is the nearest village and is small and fairly seasonal but there are some great places around the area that are well worth visiting. The tourist information at the site is VERY comprehensive and up to date.

Enjoy yourselves, it will be a good trip,

Dave


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

We stayed there a few years ago now with the CCC. They did ask for membership details. CCC cheaper. Was exposed and cc part you will need ramps if my memory serves me right. Clean well kept friendly site. Great bacon butties for breakfast if you were feeling lazy. 

Superb facilities then with disabled facility shower room & family bathroom. Good shop


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

Hi

We are booked in there in September, and yes it is both CC and C & CC. I booked thro C & CC as it was cheaper !!

The reviews for the site seem fine to me hence the booking.

Enjoy

Dave & Jan


----------



## jimmyd0g (Oct 22, 2009)

We've got 10 days booked there in mid August. The replies on here are making me feel very        .


----------



## Rudderman (May 31, 2005)

*Damage Barton Site*

Hi Delboy,

Damage Barton, I think, is the best site in North Devon.
I have three stays already booked, the first in the middle of April.

I was born about 2 miles from the site and now live in Barnstaple!!

It can be windy but you have great sea views. Well worth a visit.


----------



## Hymervanman (Aug 20, 2010)

Hi there, it is a gently sloping site although the hardstandings at the ccc are flat if i recall. Very windy when we stayed in August two years ago- some people packed up and left- most people brought in their awnings- the campsite do not refund any nights that you do not use due to weather issues. 
Bus from outside the site to Woolacombe- fantastic beach as you probably know- great chippy at Mortenhoe just down the lane. Great walks from the site though


----------



## ukgreynomads (Jan 19, 2008)

Yes, go for it! great site with good views, nice site for sunset photographs.  The only downside if I remember correctly is that it is not 16amp and if you "trip" the power (which we did) a walk is required to the amenities block to "borrow" the key to get in the EHU box.  Oh and watch for adders near the barn at the bottom of the field :twisted:


----------



## delboy0127 (Mar 3, 2009)

*DAMAGE BARTON CARAVAN CLUB SITE*

Regarding the ADDERS I think we should be ok we normally only have TAKEAWAYS.


----------



## KENNYJAY (Mar 14, 2008)

*damage barton*

hi we live about 5 miles away and this site is lovely but when its windy 
i dont think there are many pitches that are sheltered as the site slopes down to the sea .there is a bus stop out side the site .
if you fancy a day out while your here the ferry to lundy island goes from ilfracombe .if you need anymore inf pm me best wishes ken


----------



## paulmold (Apr 2, 2009)

I added my comments on the review of the site after visiting last August. Yes it can be windy, sometimes extremely so. There are a few sheltered pitches i.e.behind the hedge but these are non-hookup and mainly used by tents. I am refering to the C&CC area, cannot comment on the CC area. 
If you are going at peak season, don't even try to drive into Woolacombe, it gets packed, it's only small and you'll never park. Either walk from the site or get bus from outside site.
Ilfacombe is great for parking a MH. Use the car park at the swimming baths, there is a free bus into town from there which takes you right to the harbour. Again don't try taking the MH into the town/harbour.


----------



## levoyden (Feb 25, 2008)

Regarding taking MH's into Woolacombe, we do it all the time, parking on the main Car Park in our A class 7.29 mtr MH.

Need to arrive earlyish, before 9am. Failing that the road running from Woolacombe to Damage Barton. Some even overnight earlier in the year.


----------



## delboy0127 (Mar 3, 2009)

*Re Damage Barton site*

Hi everyone.

Have now stayed at Damage Barton site. We stayed on the Caravan Club field.

Very well run friendly site and very clean in every respect, very large pitches with premium views. As a site and facilitys could not be faulted. 10/10

Now for the down side winds winds winds winds they never stopped. very very exposed site and pitches. We had to keep taking roof mounted satellite dish down, else it would have been broken, every time we left the Motorhome we had to hold onto the door for dear life, for this reason and only this reason which is totally out of the control of the site,we would definatly not visit this area again. We reduced our stay by 2 nights we had simply had enough, we did not ask for a refund as the site itself was not to blame in any way at all.

As you travel you start to see wind turbines everywere I suppose that says it all

Take care

Delboy


----------

